

Houdini and the Extensible Web - tbassetto
https://dev.opera.com/articles/houdini/

======
bkardell
You can also watch and participate in related discussions on
[https://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
houdini/-](https://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-houdini/-) I think the
article didn't mention IIRC.

